

Seeking Anonymity in an Internet Panopticon (2008) [pdf] - markmassie
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.5307v1.pdf

======
chatmasta
Nice. Bryan Ford (co-author of this paper) will be my advisor for my senior
project next term. He's done a lot of work in the area of online privacy,
including the DISSENT project, intending to create a protocol for private
online discussion:
[http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/dissent/files/dissent.pdf](http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/dissent/files/dissent.pdf).
Really cool stuff.

My project will be in the area of Tor bridge distribution amidst the presence
of bad actors (i.e. oppressive governments). That is, how do you publish the
list of Tor bridges to its userbase without an oppressive government blocking
all of them? My (currently rough draft) solution will involve a tiered
hierarchy of trusted nodes, with effectiveness proved by loss of efficiency
for the censor. If anyone wants to talk about this feel free to message me.

------
salient
Another paper dealing with IP-layer anonymity:

[http://www.magnusbrading.com/phantom/phantom-design-
paper.pd...](http://www.magnusbrading.com/phantom/phantom-design-paper.pdf)

And a first try at implementing it:

[http://www.magnusbrading.com/phantom/phantom-
implementation-...](http://www.magnusbrading.com/phantom/phantom-
implementation-paper.pdf)

DEFCON 16 presentation:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYM_zog5Su4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYM_zog5Su4)

